# My Haunted wedding from this sat



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

View attachment 13322


View attachment 13323


View attachment 13324


View attachment 13325


View attachment 13326


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

View attachment 13327


View attachment 13328


View attachment 13329


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

You make a beautiful bride. Looks like a great wedding. The touch ofnblack on your tail was perfect!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats! Best wishes for a happy future together!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats love the photos!!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh zom13ie what great pics! You make such a lovely couple and your wife looked beautiful and you looked so handsome! Ahhh youth and young love! Congratulations and lots of Love and Happiness!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats!!! Thanks for posting the pics. You got yours back fast. I'm still waiting for ours. Looks like you had some wonderful weather. We did a sunset wedding. Was yours the same? Do you have any pics of the haunted house? I see you got a limo. No hearse?  Best wishes and adventures.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovely pics! Everyone looks so nice and the bride's dress is beautiful. 

October is a fantastic month to get married in! Congrats!!


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

Growler said:


> Congrats!!! Thanks for posting the pics. You got yours back fast. I'm still waiting for ours. Looks like you had some wonderful weather. We did a sunset wedding. Was yours the same? Do you have any pics of the haunted house? I see you got a limo. No hearse?  Best wishes and adventures.


those where taken by dig. cams... i didnt get any back yet... and yea we did take some in the haunted house that the guy we hired took... when i get those i will post


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

and no sorry no herse.... we did black limos with lambo doors.... ooo yea we went in style

Thanks to everyone


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

haha my aunt got married Saturday as well. but hers wasn't near as gorgeous as yours.

congrats!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great pics! You look great and your bride is beautiful! *


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

congrats! Beautiful pictures and what a beautiful bride! Love the black trim on the dress with the contrasting red flowers.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, I don't know if Zom13ie is the bride or the groom, but Wow, I love the bride's dress!!! The black is such a nice touch! And the bridesmaids' dresses were an awesome compliment to it!

Congratulations to the both of you and I wish you a very happy and harmonious future together!


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

Just beautiful !! Love the idea of having it in a graveyard!! The dress is just to die for and the colors are just perfect !! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Just dreamy


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

What a beautiful day! Everyone looked awesome! Congrats to you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Congratulations. Great photos! I love your dress.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Great pictures. Seem's like an awesome wedding to have. Best of luck to you and Danny.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Those red dresses are just gorgeous with the black and white wedding dress. All of you looked wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## Trick-or-Treat (Oct 3, 2010)

wow the black on your dress is gorgeous! i love that what a neat idea. congrats!


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Everyone looks beautiful!!!


----------



## JUSTTINK (Sep 12, 2010)

love your dress. looks like you guys had fun.. congratulations!!!


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Luv your dress!!! Congrates!!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations! Everything was really cool!!


----------

